# A feeling of some normalcy at the grocery store



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Yesterday shopping at our grocery store felt good, no filling out forms, just alcohol sprayed onto the hands as I entered and I could bring in my eco bags without checking them in and no more face shield, it was some what of a decent shopping expereince. 

Everything I wanted and needed was in stock, Cambells cream of chicken soup (I've been looking everywhere but forgot to check S&R), a large can of Anchor full cream milk, San Miguel 3-1 original coffee, beef ribs, large potatoes, 25 kilo sized bag of rice (hasn't been stocked in the last few months for some reason and this is a major chained grocery store but a smaller version), large yellow onions and something new a sugarless wheat bread.

And yet Covid is up in our Municipality, who can figure this stuff out.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Still need QR code and temp check before entering stores here in Los Banos ! 
Entering Olivarez plaza, hsve to show QR code and have Temp check,with fave mask and shield then when we go into Mercury drug or the Waltermart supermarket its the same again !
This afternoon we went to a Japan surplus store in Batangas only rule was face mask !
The Jeepneys make me smile, you have plastic screens between the passengers but your fare is still passed to the driver from passenger to passenger !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Still need QR code and temp check before entering stores here in Los Banos !
> Entering Olivarez plaza, hsve to show QR code and have Temp check,with fave mask and shield then when we go into Mercury drug or the Waltermart supermarket its the same again !
> This afternoon we went to a Japan surplus store in Batangas only rule was face mask !
> The Jeepneys make me smile, you have plastic screens between the passengers but your fare is still passed to the driver from passenger to passenger !


Yea the jeepney, I might start riding again, but we live a long stretch from the highway.

I shopped tonight at the same grocery store because everyone was hungry for cookies and fudge bars, this time my temperature was checked and I had to fill out paperwork but no requirement for the face shield.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I know it is very inconvenient to wear a mask or face shield. Here in the states there is no rule of law on most stores. I go into a store like 7-11 and 10 people in there and only 2 got mask on. So I am stuck with all these other ones refusing to wear a mask. WHERE HAVE THEY BEEN? HAVE THEY BEEN WITH SOMEONE WITH THE VIRUS? 

I am on the mask side. I don't want to gamble getting the virus. It takes me 6 seconds to put the mask on. PEOPLE DON'T WEAR THE MASK HERE BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO BE TOLD WHAT TO DO? I don't care if they all die. I would just step over them and go on my merry way!!!!

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I know it is very inconvenient to wear a mask or face shield. Here in the states there is no rule of law on most stores. I go into a store like 7-11 and 10 people in there and only 2 got mask on. So I am stuck with all these other ones refusing to wear a mask. WHERE HAVE THEY BEEN? HAVE THEY BEEN WITH SOMEONE WITH THE VIRUS?
> 
> I am on the mask side. I don't want to gamble getting the virus. It takes me 6 seconds to put the mask on. PEOPLE DON'T WEAR THE MASK HERE BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT TO BE TOLD WHAT TO DO? I don't care if they all die. I would just step over them and go on my merry way!!!!
> 
> art


There's less of them every day. I hear you have passed the number deaths from the American virus one hundred years ago now.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> There's less of them every day. I hear you have passed the number deaths from the American virus one hundred years ago now.


The US population is 3 times what it was in 1919, so to be equivalent they would need to triple the current deaths. By the way that was the Spanish flu not the American virus!

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The US population is 3 times what it was in 1919, so to be equivalent they would need to triple the current deaths. By the way that was the Spanish flu not the American virus!
> 
> Chuck


The french started off calling it the American flu. It started in Kansas and as it was an avian virus it's suspected it jumped from chickens. It was first identified in a troop training camp and was spread to Europe on the troop ships. The reason it was called the Spanish flu amongst other names was due to the censorship in the press not allowing the spread of any bad news. As Spain was neutral during the first world war it was reported in the Spanish press hence the name Spanish flu, although technically it was the American flu.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree that it was called the Spanish flu even though from a little research never started in Spain, as a neutral country through WW1 reported findings and news to the world while other countries with media controlled by governments and censured blackouts, propaganda etc. it was labelled the Spanish flu because that's where the information came from, the flu spread like wild fire. It was simply reported from a neutral country.
This is worth a read with relevance to treatments and ignorance 100 years ago and modern days (with 3 times the population now in the US) with ICU wards, scientists, chemists and respiratory specialists that unraveled the problem and produced vaccines and treatments to combat deaths.
Imagine now if grapefruit juice or some unproven tincture was advised to the populace? New numbers?



The 1918 Influenza Pandemic – Virtual Museum (aarc.org) 

I look at my home country Australia now and think ''what the hell are you fools thinking'' worse now than a year ago.

My bad and back on topic, we have finally had the new Robinsons mall open a few days ago but will wait until my visa renewal in a couple of weeks and hopefully the crowds will be less. We shopped at Robinsons in Manila many years ago and could purchase lots of goodies unavailable at SM etc. According to the better half there is a Mac store opening there as well. Decent beef? International foods? Probably not but a different variety. I'm sure the masks and face shields will be in play in the new mall even though we are GCQ.

In the mean time I'm very happy to live in 2021 and not 1919, we have malls now and ICU wards, air conditioning and a plethora of choices.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Ha, well stated Gary. I posted then saw your reply, I can only ad that there need not be a sh£t fight about where we are heading, nor the fools (less voters) from any country as always for another topic, this one is about normalcy in a grocery store, my hopes are high for a better variety in the new Robinsons mall and as a slacker if the power goes out we will head the the mall because I haven't purchased a gen set yet.
2 weeks and I'll let you know how Robinsons stacks up to the other 2 malls.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> The french started off calling it the American flu. It started in Kansas and as it was an avian virus it's suspected it jumped from chickens. It was first identified in a troop training camp and was spread to Europe on the troop ships. The reason it was called the Spanish flu amongst other names was due to the censorship in the press not allowing the spread of any bad news. As Spain was neutral during the first world war it was reported in the Spanish press hence the name Spanish flu, although technically it was the American flu.


While the first reported case was in Kansas nothing has proven it originated there! Proposed origination countries are US, France, Britain, China, etc. Ref the following article that suggest it might have come from 96K Chinese labors transported across Canada to support Allied war effort in France. 









1918 Flu Pandemic That Killed 50 Million Originated in China, Historians Say


The worldwide flu pandemic that killed 50 million people in 1918 may have originated with transported Chinese laborers, archival records suggest.




www.nationalgeographic.com





Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Ha, well stated Gary. I posted then saw your reply, I can only ad that there need not be a sh£t fight about where we are heading, nor the fools (less voters) from any country as always for another topic, this one is about normalcy in a grocery store, my hopes are high for a better variety in the new Robinsons mall and as a slacker if the power goes out we will head the the mall because I haven't purchased a gen set yet.
> 2 weeks and I'll let you know how Robinsons stacks up to the other 2 malls.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


These different Malls seem the same and even the products but if you get a chance Steve, try out one of the S&R grocery chained spots.

We have a newly opened Robinsons grocery and their meat selection's were pretty good, even some of the frozen food items, I was also able to purchase some large Post Cereal boxes after their grand opening but I haven't seen that cereal sold again.

Another good chained grocery store with some imported products is South Super Market you can find Hillshire sausages from the US, S&R also carries these sausages.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We have several largish supermarkets locally, a couple non chain plus a Saver More and a Puregold. The Save More is probably the most expensive but between them we get most of our weekly needs. If we want decent meat or bits and pieces for pizza toppings we go to Royal dutyfree in Subic freeport, about a 25 minute drive. They seem the overall cheapest. The nearest S&R is San Fernando an hour and a half drive which we visit occasionally but as it's all imported so they are quite expensive.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We have several largish supermarkets locally, a couple non chain plus a Saver More and a Puregold. The Save More is probably the most expensive but between them we get most of our weekly needs. If we want decent meat or bits and pieces for pizza toppings we go to Royal dutyfree in Subic freeport, about a 25 minute drive. They seem the overall cheapest. The nearest S&R is San Fernando an hour and a half drive which we visit occasionally but as it's all imported so they are quite expensive.


Gary, I also noticed sticker shock at the S&R except for the large mozzarella cheese block, if I purchase that outside of S&R its 1200 pesos but at S&R it was only 500 pesos.

I was also able to get a very nice new crock pot/slow cooker for 3500 pesos and my wife got a very nice thick large living room rug for 3000 pesos both pretty good prices andd quality items.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary, I also noticed sticker shock at the S&R except for the large mozzarella cheese block, if I purchase that outside of S&R its 1200 pesos but at S&R it was only 500 pesos.
> 
> I was also able to get a very nice new crock pot/slow cooker for 3500 pesos and my wife got a very nice thick large living room rug for 3000 pesos both pretty good prices and quality items.


I find the prices on sugar, Gardenia bread, Mission Tortillas, imported dairy, domestic food products, etc lower than the local stores at S&R. Plus the items there that I can't find in the local stores and they have Aus/NZ beef/lamb.The 3 S&Rs we frequent have many Filipino products. I guess I am just used to paying more for imported products if that is what I want to eat. That does not mean will pay exorbitant prices for an item.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont know where the Spanish/American flue started
BUT I know many - but not all - American historirians has a big tendency to blaim OTHERS for what white USA has screwed up  
E g blaining American natives and African Americans insttead of themselves,, And the "Fighting for democrazy" BS. Yes it was true until last part of WWII, but after that it has been to give more POWER to USA. Example: USA supporting DICTATORS and reolutions AGAINST democratic elected governments, when USA dont like their politics of te democratic elected governmeents... (E g Chile.)

*Concerning covid19.* I dont know for sure but this seem most likely I believe concerning Covid19 : It ORIGINALY was AMERICAN lab work researching to MAKE such virus of some suspicious reason...!!! It started in an American lab, but when Obama STOPED it then some Americans found it a good idea to MOVE the research to Wuhan, China... I have no idea if it got out by accident or on purpouse but it HAD NEVER HAPPENED if the research hadnt got started - in USA...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> I dont know where the Spanish/American flue started
> BUT I know many - but not all - American historirians has a big tendency to blaim OTHERS for what white USA has screwed up
> E g blaining American natives and African Americans insttead of themselves,, And the "Fighting for democrazy" BS. Yes it was true until last part of WWII, but after that it has been to give more POWER to USA. Example: USA supporting DICTATORS and reolutions AGAINST democratic elected governments, when USA dont like their politics of te democratic elected governmeents... (E g Chile.)
> 
> *Concerning covid19.* I dont know for sure but this seem most likely I believe concerning Covid19 : It ORIGINALY was AMERICAN lab work researching to MAKE such virus of some suspicious reason...!!! It started in an American lab, but when Obama STOPED it then some Americans found it a good idea to MOVE the research to Wuhan, China... I have no idea if it got out by accident or on purpouse but it HAD NEVER HAPPENED if the research hadnt got started - in USA...


Show proof of your COVID claim?
USA came into existence in 1776! Spain started killing the Indians in late 1400s, then the British, French, Dutch also joined in.Was what the USA did in acquiring land different than what Sweden did with the many wars in it's history to acquire land? Oh wait Sweden lost most of what it acquired over time! 
What blaming are you referring to concerning American natives and African Americans?
As normal you post has nothing to with the to pic of the OP!

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Show proof of your COVID claim?


 As I wrote its most likely among the different claims. There are many sources. Look yourself.
Do you claim Obama DIDNT close such lab in USA?
Do you claim that lab dont cooperate with the Wuhan lab?
Its said so by some AMERICANS TOO.



bidrod said:


> USA came into existence in 1776! Spain started killing the Indians in late 1400s, then the British, French, Dutch also joined in.Was what the USA did in acquiring land different than what Sweden did with the many wars in it's history to acquire land? Oh wait Sweden lost most of what it acquired over time!


 Not same as Sweden in big parts. USA got much land by DECIEVING American Natives.
USA even forced away American native tribes, which had fought at the AMERICAN side in the freedom war against England!!! What a thanks they got from the Americans...

Georg Washington even learned DEMOCRASY from four American native tribes located close together. 
If you didnt know, read TRUE history better... 


bidrod said:


> What blaming are you referring to concerning American natives and African Americans?


 WHAT? ! Dont you know any TRUE AMERICAN history at all, which most EUROPEANS know of?!  


bidrod said:


> As normal you post has nothing to with the to pic of the OP!


 It wasnt me, who lead it off topic, I just answered  and the post you refer too is COVID related.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> As I wrote its most likely among the different claims. There are many sources. Look yourself.
> Do you claim Obama DIDNT close such lab in USA?
> Do you claim that lab dont cooperate with the Wuhan lab?
> Its said so by some AMERICANS TOO.
> ...


Again you as normal make allegations with no proof/documentation! Show the proof of what are stating. Why would I waste my time trying to verify what allege, you made the statement prove it!. I will match my knowledge of world/USA history any day against yours!

I can find nothing stating Obama closed any US virology labs. He did ask they place a moratorium on gain of function research in 2014.

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Again you as normal make allegations with no proof/documentation! Show the proof of what are stating. Why would I waste my time trying to verify what allege, you made the statement prove it!. I will match my knowledge of world/USA history any day against yours!


 If you are talking about American misstreating of Native Americans and African Americans you would obviously have NO CHANCE because you question my claim, because if you would know, then you wouldnt question what Im claining... 🤣

And if you are talking about "USA fight for democrazy" BS, I have allready given you the Chile example.
Here are some more: 
USA supporting DICTATORS as Shan of Iran and Ferdinand Marcos - the Philippines if you didnt know  - of USA POWER reasons. 
Very "funny" is USA supported SADDAM HUSSEIN!!! as long as he did enough to please USA... 🤣 And in Kuwait war USA screwed up even more by encourage kurds and sunni to revolt against Saddam Hussein and then they didnt get any weapons in. Not so good to revolt with ancient rifles against the very strong military USA had supported Saddam Hussein to build, so it became a massacre...

Concerning Wuhan lab financed by Americans after Obana stoped such research in USA, I just said I find it most likely when reading informations and disinformations. AT LEAST it seem to have been a cooperation between the research to MAKE such virus, which got stoped in USA, and the Wuhan lab.. Do you claim Obama didnt stop it in USA and Americans hasnt been to China about the Wuhan lab after that? 
BECAUSE of there are so many informations and disinformations concerning this, I sugested you search yourself - and not only them saying what YOU WANT to hear... 🤣
E g here is one sourse saying 
*



How US cash funded Wuhan lab dealing in deadly viruses

Click to expand...

*


> *Controversial research to make diseases more potent was backed by Dr Anthony Fauci, chief medical adviser to the White House, reveals a new book on the cover-ups and conspiracies of the pandemic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunkan said:


> If you are talking about American misstreating of Native Americans and African Americans you would obviously have NO CHANCE because you question my claim, because if you would know, then you wouldnt question what Im claining... 🤣
> 
> And if you are talking about "USA fight for democrazy" BS, I have allready given you the Chile example.
> Here are some more:
> ...


Again with the generalizations! Which period are you talking about African and Native Americans,,,,,200 years....100 yrs......50 yrs.....10 yrs.....yesterday......each situation is different!

USA fight for democracy......depends which time frame according to the political concerns at the time. All are influenced by geographical factors at the time.

Funds for Wuhan were from US Research Institutes. Jeez a US State Department guy went to Wuhan! Was it to visit the lab or the U.S. Consulate Wuhan?

Chuck


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bidrod said:


> Again with the generalizations! Which period are you talking about African and Native Americans,,,,,200 years....100 yrs......50 yrs.....10 yrs.....yesterday......each situation is different!


 Its natural to generalize because American power abuse history againt other nations repeet itself 🤣 
And still against African Americans. E g cravallers now and then because of rasistic police kill even innocent and harrass Aricans Americanx in general... 
I dont know if still but police didnt bother to investigate disapeared, some later found murdered, just BECAUSE they were Native American women!!! (I saw it at a documentary a while ago.)

Some Americans show the EMBARASSING TRUTHS in e g documentaries, but it seem many Americans are blind for such  Or dont the common American news channels show such? 
Its common Europeans know more about such about USA than Americans do!!! At least in north half of west Europe news chanells DO show embarrassing things about BOTH USA, Europe including own country... 


bidrod said:


> USA fight for democracy......depends which time frame according to the political concerns at the time. All are influenced by geographical factors at the time.


 Still BS  
OBVIOUS because otherwice wouldnt USA have supported any dictators.... 

Many Americans have such BS believes/oppinios still,
although I believe Americans critical to such BS have become some more common 
But not common enough so I need to correct American BS still 🤣 


bidrod said:


> Funds for Wuhan were from US Research Institutes. Jeez a US State Department guy went to Wuhan! Was it to visit the lab or the U.S. Consulate Wuhan?


 And I belive it was Berkeley who is involved somehow too. 
*But its GOOD Americans have started investigate US involvment in the Wuhan lab.*..


> Dr Anthony Fauci clashed with Senator Rand Paul during a *Senate hearing*


 That Fauci guy is named as one of the crocks in many sources.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't think most people understand the deaths that was from the Spanish Flu. Yes, we probably have 3 times the population now then back in 1918. The Model T ford was built in 1908. If we had traveled back then like today there would have been millions more dead. I really think with the population today and the deaths from the virus, the medical industry has done a great job. People today travel all over the place and we have less dead people from the virus then back in 1918. Traveling wasn't that great back then and millions still died from the Spanish Flu. 

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I would love to try S&R Mark but unfortunately the closest one is about 4 hours by car, check points etc and Ben is not vaccinated yet, another hurdle.
We will see what the new Robinsons is like as it appears to be more than twice, if not 3 times the size of the other malls.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I don't think most people understand the deaths that was from the Spanish Flu. Yes, we probably have 3 times the population now then back in 1918. The Model T ford was built in 1908. If we had traveled back then like today there would have been millions more dead. I really think with the population today and the deaths from the virus, the medical industry has done a great job. People today travel all over the place and we have less dead people from the virus then back in 1918. Traveling wasn't that great back then and millions still died from the Spanish Flu.
> 
> Art


I think the problem with tbe Spanish flu was the unusual amount of travel caused by the war. Many Americans signing up travelled from all over the States then onto troop ships to travel across Europe. When the war ended everyone went home spreading it all over the USA, Europe and the Empire, India, Australia, Africa etc etc. Before you knew it it was global. No antibiotics so face masks and isolation their only tools to fight it. Just think how covid could spread if everyone refused to wear face masks or isolate.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I would love to try S&R Mark but unfortunately the closest one is about 4 hours by car, check points etc and Ben is not vaccinated yet, another hurdle.
> We will see what the new Robinsons is like as it appears to be more than twice, if not 3 times the size of the other malls.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


The trouble with them building a shop three times the size it gives them room for three times the corned beef and noodles.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> The trouble with them building a shop three times the size it gives them room for three times the corned beef and noodles.


Now now Gary I'm trying to be positive (and hopeful) that there will be a better variety, some semblance of quality when it comes to meats and seafoods and I'm sure the other chains will have to sharpen their pencils to keep existing customers now with added competition but as said I will follow up once we try it out next week. I'll also let you know how high the spam is stacked.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Now now Gary I'm trying to be positive (and hopeful) that there will be a better variety, some semblance of quality when it comes to meats and seafoods and I'm sure the other chains will have to sharpen their pencils to keep existing customers now with added competition but as said I will follow up once we try it out next week. I'll also let you know how high the spam is stacked.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I don't think "sharpen their pensil" figures in their mindset. Not in my area anyway.


----------

